# Who can you trust to help you re home your animals



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

I have just recently had to re-home all my 38 ratties, I asked for help off of someone that i know who kindly said yeah I'll foster them and find them good homes and for me to find out that he is actually selling my rat pup for £10 each because of their superb markings. 

I will say this about breeders, you can't trust them. 

I wouldn't as such call him a breeder any more, more like a back yard breeder. He bought 2 Siamese rex's off of me and bred them with a Burmese Blue.

He always said he will never breed a adopted rat, Which both of my girls he bought was

This is his description of his Burmese Blue(male)

"The kittens were fathered by a Burmese Blue with a very well known and trusted blood line"

Yeah, that might be so, but he doesn't know the family and health history of the females. 

Any bad traits or health problem can be passed down through the females as well, or does he not know that...durrr.

Well you know what if your a breeder and are like him then maybe you should think about getting a new hobby.

From now on me and Ash are just gonna stick to fostering ratties when we get our own place because i would rather save rats than buy them off of breeders that lie.

Thanks for reading my moaning message

Shaun


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Can I just say not all breeders are like him. I know many excellent rat breeders, just look at Fancy Rats Forum, all the breeders on there are fantastic and care very deeply for their rats, their lines and any kittens that are produced at their rattery.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Can I just say not all breeders are like him. I know many excellent rat breeders, just look at Fancy Rats Forum, all the breeders on there are fantastic and care very deeply for their rats, their lines and any kittens that are produced at their rattery.


Your lucky to know them. Seems like i only know the back stabbing ones


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

There are breeders out there who adore their rats and care what they breed and when they breed but unfortunately I think there are more like the kind you have encountered, as SEVEN_PETS has said there are places to find good breeders, sorry your babies didnt go to the type of home you thought you had found for them, is there a possibility you can have any of them back when you get your own place?


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> There are breeders out there who adore their rats and care what they breed and when they breed but unfortunately I think there are more like the kind you have encountered, as SEVEN_PETS has said there are places to find good breeders, sorry your babies didnt go to the type of home you thought you had found for them, is there a possibility you can have any of them back when you get your own place?


Oh don't worry i will try, even if i have to go all guns blazing


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wilted0Rose said:


> Oh don't worry i will try, even if i have to go all guns blazing


I would hold your tongue first hun, soflty softly approach then if that fails you can get mad, I would be fuming if I was in your position, they have made a hard time in your life much harder


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

> I will say this about breeders, you can't trust them.


Gee thanks. And considering you were a breeder yourself happy to sell to pet shops IIRC, that's a bit hypocritical.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Wilted0Rose said:


> I have just recently had to re-home all my 38 ratties, I asked for help off of someone that i know who kindly said yeah I'll foster them and find them good homes and for me to find out that he is actually selling my rat pup for £10 each because of their superb markings.
> 
> I will say this about breeders, you can't trust them.
> 
> ...


Did you give him the rats or sell them too him?


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Gee thanks. And considering you were a breeder yourself happy to sell to pet shops IIRC, that's a bit hypocritical.


is that aimed at me?


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Did you give him the rats or sell them too him?


we called a friend that fosters that in turn called a breeder that has been helpful to us in the past, from what i got when they said that the breeder will help rehome them i gathered they meant they had friends that would help out. the friend that foster and the breeder almost got in a fight over the marked babies because the fosterer was meant to take them and the breeder wanted them. from what the fostere told me.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Gee thanks. And considering you were a breeder yourself happy to sell to pet shops IIRC, that's a bit hypocritical.


Actually i didnt say i would be more than happy to sell to a "pet shop", your head must be screwed on the wrong way. Anyway i wouldnt really call my self a breeder.

Shaun


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Wilted0Rose said:


> Actually i didnt say i would be more than happy to sell to a "pet shop", your head must be screwed on the wrong way. Anyway i wouldnt really call my self a breeder.
> 
> Shaun


B.T.W i still think most breeders are up their own asses :huh:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I am certainly not up my own arse. I consider myself a decent and honest breeder and certainly not a BYB or someone who sells to pet shops.

Unfortunately, i know someone who has taken in rescues and adoptions and breeds from them. Even though people have warned this person, they continue to do what they do


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I think that if you are really concerned about where any babies you breed might end up then the best thing is not to breed at all.

Yes there are good breeders and also bad. Asking around and talking to other rat keepers should help you weed out the bad ones.

I enjoy my rats as rats and not because they have fancy markings.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Wilted0Rose said:


> Actually i didnt say i would be more than happy to sell to a "pet shop", your head must be screwed on the wrong way. Anyway i wouldnt really call my self a breeder.
> 
> Shaun


Anybody who puts 2 animals together purporsely in the hope of babies is a breeder....


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Unfortunately, i know someone who has taken in rescues and adoptions and breeds from them. Even though people have warned this person, they continue to do what they do


If its the person im thinking of.....which it probably is, they also breed from petshop rats amongst other things.

Not all breeders are that much of an ass though


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> If its the person im thinking of.....which it probably is, they also breed from petshop rats amongst other things.
> 
> Not all breeders are that much of an ass though


I think we probably are thinking of the same person. Any decent breeder wouldn't do such a thing.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought "WiltedRose" was the person who said they'd sold rats through the pet shops?

Either way, to take advice about breeding, get very excited about registering with the NFRS and responsible breeding, to rehoming all 38 of her rats a couple of days later, then after all the advice (and thanks) given to turn round and say all breeders are untrustworthy - was incredibly rude to those of us who offered help and support.

If anyone's up their own arse, it's the OP. All I can say is that if you're so fickle you can go from wanting to breed, to rehoming all your rats in the space of a few days, then the rat world is better off without another breeder like that.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Wilted0Rose said:


> B.T.W i still think most breeders are up their own asses :huh:


Charmed I'm sure! How rude to have had lots of support and guidance from good breeders then come back and label them all as rubbish and "up their own asses".  Pot and kettle springs to mind lol.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Oncee you sell or give away your animals you have to accept that you lose all rights to their future welfare.

If the animals have been sold on, surely all you can wish for is that they have good homes


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Just reading back through this again, something just didnt sound right.

If you only homed all 38 of your rats in the last few days....how can he have bred from them already? And if you mean he's homed from you previously and bred from them, why on earth did you let them go to him if you didn't want him to do it again?

I dont know how you can whinge about what a crap home they've got, if you knew that before homing them to him again. Surely if you were that concerned about them being bred from, you'd have not gone back to the guy who did it previously?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Lisa, its not right at all, simply as the person in question with the siameses supposedly from the OP, didnt get them from the OP....i know which rattery theyre from, and its certainly not the correct story on here at all!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*I smell a rat!!!!!!!!!!!*
Hahahahahah


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

Which 'breeder' was it who took these rats off you?


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I think we probably are thinking of the same person. Any decent breeder wouldn't do such a thing.


if i must say... read the name its shaun typing on my account. and WE DID NOT RE HOME THEM OUT OF WANTING WE HAD NO CHOICE BECAUSE MY PARENTS ARE SELFISH AND SPITEFUL AND WE DON'T EVEN HAVE A HOME ANY MORE!

caps are not meant as shouting i just wanted to make that bit clear, we did have homes for most of them, and had a few more emails last week for 12 more. i have never sold through a pet shop.

and we did not say all breeders are up their own bums. we said most that are like the person that took our babies.

want the full explanation then here it is cause we are not bad people.

we spent over thousands of pounds on our ratties during the time we had them sometime over a hundred a week. they were our pets first before anything else.

I had two girls that we adopted that we could not look after because they kept fighting with our girls. so we tried to find some one theat new alot about ratties to take them on as they were clearly neglected by the person that put them up for adoption and i wanted the best for them after we got them back to health. so that when the breeder contacted me and said that he/she new alot about rats as they are a breeder so i thought oo ok a breeder they deffinatly will take good care of our girlies.

So he came to get them and spent near enough 2 hours standing around and chatting to me and shaun telling us interesting stuff that we can do with our ratties for games such as pea diving and stuff. so in turn he gained our trust, he invited us to go round his to look at his rats and reptiles as well as to buy a mink berkshire off him which were ver pretty ratties that he had you can tell he looks after them, i ended up going home with two huge boys and a mink girl. thinking wow this guy really knows his stuff, he had beautiful reptiles too.

I told him that i *me not shaun* was thinking of breeding, but i wanted some one to guide me in the right direction. and he said that he will help me. so i was like wow there are some helpful people in this world.

so he helped us for a good few months here and there when he wasnt busy.
and we really appriciate it because we learnt sooo soo much.

then comes that sunday. my mum wakes me up at 6.15 am for the laptop so that she can play a game. bare in mind this is not her laptop and she has her own computer. i told her she can get it latter but she wouldnt stop banging on the door until i gave it to her.

so after i gave it to her i went back to sleep. when i woke up i was in a fowl mood. and she had the cheek to ask me what was wrong. so i said to her it was unfair that she woke me up at 6.15 in the morning for something that can wait, but when i woke her up at 3.30 pm because i couldnt find my birth certificate for my job interview she almost took my head off and threatened me with harsh stuff.

So my step dad jumped in and told me that i should be awake early anyways and that i must shut up. and my mum kept smirking at me when he said that, so i said no, this is unfair, one rule for one person. so he turned around and told me and i quote * get rid of the rats and find another place to live* which lead to me having to re home them all, to keep them out of harms way. most of my stuff has been taken to the dump, that including this years xmas presents .

so who better to turn to than the breeder and fosterer that helped us all this time?

for those who think that i do not feel guilty you are very wrong, i cry myself to sleep because i miss them so much. they were my family, i never knew what unconditional love was until i felt the unconditional love that my ratties showed me, then again most people wouldnt know what it feels like to just want to belong some where, even if its with animals.

i escaped from this world i live in when i spent time with them and now i dont even have that. and im scared that i will never fill this void that it has left in my heart, not to mention the empty feeling that it has left in this place.

to be honest i thought all of you guys were very helpful and supportive, but to be honest i didnt really think that i would have to sit here and write all of this just to make sense.
or at least try.

I already feel unwelcome in my own home, and now some of you guys to? thanks. i know i dont know you guys in person but as i dont get to go out, guess in a way i thought of you guys as friends.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Just reading back through this again, something just didnt sound right.
> 
> If you only homed all 38 of your rats in the last few days....how can he have bred from them already? And if you mean he's homed from you previously and bred from them, why on earth did you let them go to him if you didn't want him to do it again?
> 
> I dont know how you can whinge about what a crap home they've got, if you knew that before homing them to him again. Surely if you were that concerned about them being bred from, you'd have not gone back to the guy who did it previously?


fyi he only told us he breed the girls he adopted the night he took our 38 ratties.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Lisa, its not right at all, simply as the person in question with the siameses supposedly from the OP, didnt get them from the OP....i know which rattery theyre from, and its certainly not the correct story on here at all!!


two siamese rexes we adopted, he took off our hands. eugh please read below, unless we arent talking about the same breeder.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

If you breed...whether you sell the offspring or not.......you are a breeder.

If you ''create'' other babies from your pets then you are a breeder.

From your previous posts you are/were a breeder. Simple really.

And saying all breeders are up their own asses..........well what a sweeping statement  

I suggest you pull your head out of yours too then..............

I am no breeder of any kind but i think what you said will have offended many. There are very very good rodent breeders on this forum. So please remember that.


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

I have to agree with Acacia. You have had one bad experience with a person (Who if it is the person I think it is, is the sort of person who ALWAYS has litters available and advertises on preloved and struck me as an obvious BYB before I even met them) and now you've tarred every breeder with the same brush? That's like being bitten by a dog and then because of that saying that all dogs will definitely bite. From what I have seen so far there are a lot of decent breeders on this forum so don't tar them all with the same brush.


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> If you breed...whether you sell the offspring or not.......you are a breeder.
> 
> If you ''create'' other babies from your pets then you are a breeder.
> 
> ...


EUGH AGAIN MOST BREEDER THAT ARE LIKE THE PERSON WE ARE TALKING ABOUT!?!?!?!? why do you guys take it like we are saying all breeders when we are not!?!?!?! we said most breeders like the person. are you ALL like him? no didnt think so so that dont mean you are up your arse now does it. or if you are like the person then you are up your arse. get what we are saying now?

NOT ALL, BUT SOME! that are most like the person?


----------



## Wilted0Rose (Nov 8, 2009)

Littlerat said:


> I have to agree with Acacia. You have had one bad experience with a person (Who if it is the person I think it is, is the sort of person who ALWAYS has litters available and advertises on preloved and struck me as an obvious BYB before I even met them) and now you've tarred every breeder with the same brush? That's like being bitten by a dog and then because of that saying that all dogs will definitely bite. From what I have seen so far there are a lot of decent breeders on this forum so don't tar them all with the same brush.


not tarring all with the same brush there are quite a few breeders i like and respect .... but with the way every one doesnt put the time to read properly and start saying that i have said all breeders when i said most like the person? since when did i say all breeders?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I wasn't having a go at you and i didn't ask for your whole story because that's none of my buisness.

I was simply saying that yes there are alot of BYB and the one i'm thinking of is certainly not you 

I work hard with my gerbils, i know their not rats but breeding is breeding at the end of the day. I'm proud of the litters i get. In fact i had an email yesterday off a lady who i sold 2 pups too (from my very first litter) and i was so overjoyed that nearly 2 1/2 years later, their are still happy and healthy  They've never bitten anyone and they are as hand tame as the day i let them go. That makes me so proud and i know i accomplished something special


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I am now going to lock this thread as its starting to get personal.


----------

